# Bored? Fill 5 mins!



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Write Piranha Fury and keep it there...ull get the idea in a minute!!

Steal my letter


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

thats funny!!!


----------



## yeayea123 (Feb 12, 2005)

...lol i don't egt it.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

who keeps taken my letter s :rasp:


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> who keeps taken my letter s :rasp:
> [snapback]1130229[/snapback]​












I had Piranha Fury Rules along the top for ages, but then it went


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

it lost its fun now


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

??????


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

i suck at this


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

Just blank for me









--Dan


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

How weak, people aren't even writing anything, they just keep jacking your sh*t when you try and write something


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Hahaha someones spelling piranha and im trying to help them.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

hahaha - someone keeps trying to write piranha up top


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> hahaha - someone keeps trying to write piranha up top
> [snapback]1130330[/snapback]​


haha, snap!!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> hahaha - someone keeps trying to write piranha up top
> [snapback]1130330[/snapback]​


yay, we got it


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

damn, i give up!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

someone keeps stealing my letters from piranha.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

boo yaa


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

who's the asshole that keeps breaking up my sh!t...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

sweet someone was just working with me to put up

www piranha fury com!!

xenon we hooked you up with some advertising


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i almost had "Puff is stoned" then some asshole changed it to"puff is gay"...lol


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

hahhahah NISMO IS G... THAT WAS ME hahah


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> hahhahah NISMO IS G... THAT WAS ME hahah
> [snapback]1130514[/snapback]​


uh, no it wasn't...

shortest name of anyone in there, wanted to do "taylor hedrich" but no fuckin chance


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> hahhahah NISMO IS G... THAT WAS ME hahah
> [snapback]1130514[/snapback]​


lol i kept scattering your letters when you where trying to put your name up top..


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Bastard!!! Hahah this is so fun.


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

i get it

i got rayman and zach into it


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

I was trying to put "is gay" under nismos name.

LMAO WHO PUT EL BITCHO p*ssy?!?!?


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

you were stealing my a's


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> I was trying to put "is gay" under nismos name.
> 
> LMAO WHO PUT EL BITCHO p*ssy?!?!?
> [snapback]1130528[/snapback]​


i got half that

you guys keep putting nismo is gay and i turned it into nismo is da bomb!!

LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Hahaha I know I was apart of the NISMO IS GAY lolol


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Aw f*ck you guys. You bastards wouldn't let me keep my "u". Just playing that game makes me wanna kill something.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Got CHINO up yessss!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> Got CHINO up yessss!
> [snapback]1130567[/snapback]​


Saw that, I put "EL" before it for ya


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> sweet someone was just working with me to put up
> 
> www piranha fury com!!
> 
> ...


That was me


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

its hard on a lap top


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Haha thank you then someone put sucks after it lol


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

this is fun


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

http://web.okaygo.co.uk/apps/letters/flashcom/index80.htm


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

whos writeing 
usa 
sucks
dick

go f*ck your self


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

stop stealing my letters punk lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

WHO KEEPS PUTTIN "TITS"!










--Dan


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

Keep putting the letters in my right hand corner









--Dan


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i was helping/adding the 'is gay' with chino and nismo's name.lol.

who had 'nazis' going down the side. i didnt notice it for so long...lol.

i got a couple of good ones up...

the best is when someone goes to write their name, then you see the mad dash by everyone to add 'sux dix' 'is gay' or 'wanks men' lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

Puff said:


> i was helping/adding the 'is gay' with chino and nismo's name.lol.
> 
> who had 'nazis' going down the side. i didnt notice it for so long...lol.
> 
> ...












"f*ck OFF USA*










--Dan


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

haha somebody just put a racist word....


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

lmfao someone kepy trying to spell mean people i kept screwing them up..i love this


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Puff said:


> i was helping/adding the 'is gay' with chino and nismo's name.lol.
> 
> *who had 'nazis' going down the side. i didnt notice it for so long...lol.*
> 
> ...


I did lol


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

ok.....who put up dan is gay


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Who put user sux?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> ok.....who put up dan is gay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They tried. I put Dan is God...then someone put "I am Dog"









--Dan


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

www.patbattle.com is funny she is on the news around my area


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > ok.....who put up dan is gay
> ...


Thanks for backup dude


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

omg....who just put up "eat my cum" cause that is gay.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

SCRAP IZ NUTS


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

mashunter rules


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

whoever the f*ck keeps writing Piff above my name can f*ck off...thank you

and also, whoever the idiot is that has been writing 'pfury' for the last hour needs to learn a new word. how many times are ppl going to write that?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Puff said:


> *whoever the f*ck keeps writing Piff above my name can f*ck off...thank you*
> 
> and also, whoever the idiot is that has been writing 'pfury' for the last hour needs to learn a new word. how many times are ppl going to write that?
> [snapback]1130754[/snapback]​


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

haha someone put piffpuff is a slut!
This game owns


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> haha someone put piffpuff is a slut!
> [snapback]1130769[/snapback]​


that would also be my handy work, along with dan is a ****!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

Dan is not a ****!

And CANADA OWNS!!!

--Dan


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Dan is not a ****!
> 
> And CANADA OWNS!!!
> 
> ...


Was that you i was stoppin writing in the bottom?!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

i saw this one up there


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I think we should all write a big sentence on there


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

Someone keeps f*cking up my alphabet!

--Dan


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Thank you to everyone who helped


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Thank you to everyone who helped
> [snapback]1130785[/snapback]​


You're welcome









*WootWoot*

--Dan


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Thank you to everyone who helped
> [snapback]1130785[/snapback]​


yy i got inked on that one








but i give up people keep stealin my letters!!!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Someone keeps f*cking up my alphabet!
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1130781[/snapback]​














elTwitcho said:


> Thank you to everyone who helped
> [snapback]1130785[/snapback]​


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I GOT IT


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

hahahahahaha


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

finally


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> hahahahahaha
> [snapback]1130804[/snapback]​


hehe good post


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

I piled them all up into a tiny bunch


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Kain said:


> I piled them all up into a tiny bunch :laugh:
> [snapback]1130835[/snapback]​


apart from one which you couldnt get...which was me


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> Kain said:
> 
> 
> > I piled them all up into a tiny bunch :laugh:
> ...


you bastard


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i helped get up "Dan wanks men off" or something like that.lol

damn

i had "leonard is a fat f*ck" accross the top, then it restarted..

also almost had Fizz lix balls.lol.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

how do you take a screenshot?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

Puff said:


> *i helped get up "Dan wanks men off" or something like that.lol*
> 
> damn
> 
> ...


Pssh...doin it behind my back?

--Dan


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I was part of the whole piling up letters into one corner bit lol I had fun at first but then i started to get mad when id be one letter off spelling my name and some f*cker would come and take everything away. Id restart it and the same would happen again!!


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

hahaha

i had 
...........fortyfive
rayman
up!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

Who f'd up my letter train?

--Dan


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

oh yeah, someone said "Puff iz a muffdiver"

to which i replied "thanks"lol

i went back waay later, and some nerd had arranged all the letters into hearts and stuff...so i destroyed it all...and everyone in there left







hahaa


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

LOL - I come into work today, and this is still going on


----------

